# Doorbell Camera Captures Woman Crying For Help On Stranger’s Front Porch



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 19, 2019)

Video here: https://www.wfla.com/video/doorbell...anger’s-front-porch_20190418212503/1937013156

HOUSTON (KTRK/CNN) - A Texas family found terrifying images on their Ring doorbell camera.

Angelica Rodriguez and her husband saw a half-dressed woman crying for help in the middle of the night.

By the time anyone opened the door, she was gone.

Now the family is now left wondering what it was all about.

The video showed the distraught woman only wearing a t-shirt, visibly shaken and desperately asking for help.

“I did not think about opening the door, it really scared me," said Angelica Rodriguez. "It can be a trap or something."

She said she didn’t think of opening the door because she was afraid.

When she told her husband to get the phone and call police, the woman was gone.

“Honestly I’m glad they didn’t open the door,” said Brenda Rodriguez, Angelica Rodriguez’s daughter-in-law. “Their safety comes first so we don’t know what her intentions were.”

Brenda Rodriguez posted the video on a neighborhood social media page.

Some people claimed they may have possibly seen the woman before.

“We are going to turn the video over to police to see if maybe they can open an investigation,” Brenda Rodriguez said.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Apr 19, 2019)

I don’t know what I’d have done. It’s so hard now to know whether someone is trying to trick you or not.


----------



## SoniT (Apr 19, 2019)

That's scary. I wouldn't have opened the door. I probably would have called the police.


----------



## Kanky (Apr 19, 2019)

Looks like she is on that stuff. I wouldn’t have opened my door either.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 19, 2019)

I wouldn’t have opened my door for her. But I don’t understand why they didn’t call the police. Even if she was gone from their porch by the time they got to the phone, she’s still in the neighborhood. She’s a half naked woman either in need of help, or running some type of game. Call the police.

ETA: Why is this news?


----------



## Laela (Apr 19, 2019)

I wouldn't have opened the door, just call police... I dunno, but for someone who is supposed to be distraught, she hung around their door too long. Nextdoor.com neighbors are good at posting those types of doorbell vids to keep others vigilant in the area they live in; she's been seen before by others, so she may be a vagrant





Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> I don’t know what I’d have done. It’s so hard now to know whether someone is trying to trick you or not.


----------



## msbettyboop (Apr 19, 2019)

This is a tough thing to read. The help someone and especially help another woman in distress instinct would make me want to open the door but my knowledge of how ****ed up the world is currently would prevent me from opening the door. I don't know what I would have done to be honest


----------



## Kanky (Apr 19, 2019)

Theresamonet said:


> ETA: Why is this news?



Because white woman in trouble.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 19, 2019)

I thought the woman would look differently and in distress. She looks like a meth head. 

No I wouldn't open the door either way but it would have tested my judgment if the woman looked like she was being chased and in distress.


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 20, 2019)

Nope. Not opening and no hesitation on calling the police.


----------



## nysister (Apr 20, 2019)

intellectualuva said:


> Nope. Not opening and no hesitation on calling the police.



Exactly. If I don't know you and you look fishy (or you're a man) I don't open my door.


----------



## Kiowa (Apr 20, 2019)

The biggest issue with Ring, is half the time, once you even get notified of a motion of someone ringing your doorbell, by the time you get it, that person is gone...unless you were  already up, you ain't going to catch them..
There is a neighborhood watch thing with Ring, and I notice, a lot of time, folks post about people of color who are just doing their jobs...but if it's yt folk wilding...
I ain't calling no cops either, last time I called them, I ended up with 4 squad cars on my front lawn, wanting me to prove I lived there...


----------



## LdyKamz (Apr 21, 2019)

Nope this woman was on something looking for an excuse to get into their house. She wasn't as frantic as I expected and at one point she walks over to the other door and tries the handle but not in a "I have to get out of the open" and more in a "I have to get into this house" way. Glad they kept their doors closed.


----------



## God_Favor (Apr 23, 2019)

She would’ve not gotten into my home. I would’ve called for help immediately.


----------

